# Phrases from games that you are reminded of or may make reference to elsewhere



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

You must construct additional Pylons


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

"Your job is to get into the party without being fingered as a spy" (my favorite)

"You'll make a fine rug, cat"!

"Murder, assault, theft, and lollygagging"


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Yum. I'm really gonna reminisce here... Let's see...

"Execute the *****!" - one of my WoW guild's raid leaders when we were about to beat the original Onyxia raid for the first time.

"Kill them. Kill them all." - Alma from F.E.A.R.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Callsign said:


> Was that the one where she says "They all deserve to die"? Or it was in a trailer for it where she says it quite clearly, and then the trailer got pulled or something.


It's from the intro: 



 roughly :56 to 1:07.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

"Let me guess, someone stole your sweetroll..." Random guard in Skyrim
"You think I'm crazy? You should see my sister!" Jinx 
"You bleed better than you shoot!" UT taunt
"And the World refused to change" Chrono trigger bad ending
"No! Not into the pit!IT BUUUUUURRRRNSS!" Legend of Zelda (CD-i)
"You gotta be fu***ng kidding" Postal


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

My friends and I used to have a bunch:
_
Sonic Adventure: "Watch out! You're gonna crash! Aahh!"_ When someone wiped out or was about to wipe out.
_
Gears Of War 2: "Who wants toast?""_ That one's pretty obvious.
_
GTA: Vice City: "Rated R, for: 'Retarded'"_ Whenever we saw a lame movie trailer.
_
Power Rangers: Lightspeed Rescue: "YAY!!!"_ Again, self-explanatory.

_Crash Bandicoot: "Ooda booga!"_ Just a random noise we'd make.
_
Duke Nukem 3D: "Insert every single phrase."_ The most quotable game ever created.


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

"The cake is a lie"

"I like shorts! They're comfy and easy to wear!"

"Fuzzy Pickles!"

"Show me ya moves!"


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

''Hell, it's about time.'' - Starcraft 2 trailer

''A shameful display!!1'' - Shogun 2

''kek'' - WoW


----------



## sighsigh (Nov 9, 2010)

I really liked the "farther than you want it to be, closer than it could be" line from Halo 5, which is in response to the question "How far away is the [thing]?"


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

Get out of here Stalker.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

'...' - Final Fantasy 8
'I wish I could be so grossly incandescant' - Dark Souls
'Leon!' - Resident Evil 4
'Best we keep to our knitting' - Bioshock
'I came as soon as I heard' - Pokemon R/B/Y


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

"I will *not*... juggle."


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

'I must be hearing things' - originally from one of the Harry Potter video games (I think the 2nd one,) but I'm reminded of it when I hear similar things in other games when you're sneaking around. Also me and my brother played a real life game where one of us would pretend to be a prefect from that game and the other one would have to sneak past somewhere yeah... We weren't as young as you'd hope really. So it stuck in my head.

'Cheese for everyone' - Oblivion, Shivering Isles.

'The cake is a lie' - Portal

'You are not prepared' - Illidan, WoW (everytime someone says something like this I'd think of this

'Tempest Keep was merely a set back.' - WoW, Kael'Thas, Magisters' Terrace instance.

'Now go! Leave this place and never return.' - Fall of the Lich King cinematic. Reminds me of Gollum in LOTR lol as well.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Would you kindly?


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

"I wonder what's for DINner." - one of the Zelda CDi games
"How could you not know?! That's...that's practically blasphemous. Say you're sorry! Apologize to the funyarinpa! Goodness, you are such a rude woman." - 999
"Things are already confusing enough with all these daddies running around." - Apollo Justice
"Please forgive my lack of ladder discrimination." - Apollo Justice
"Words cannot describe how screwed I am..." - Phoenix Wright
"I'll warn you... I've been known to be a real stuck-up jerk..." - Miles Edgeworth

There are so many from Ace Attorney that I reference in almost any situation, too bad nobody gets them :C


----------

